# Hello There



## rosiesdad (Nov 15, 2016)

Here he is


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 15, 2016)

Sweet!  Always wanted to go after one of those!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 16, 2016)

Neat shot!


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 18, 2016)

really nice picture


----------



## natureman (Nov 18, 2016)

Great shot.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2016)

Cool pic , what's the story behind it??


----------

